# I may have found the unicorn meal



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This is excellent news. The Primal Freeze dried also gets top 5 star rating from DogFoodAdvisor.com, see link. Adding "people food" flavors or toppings is icing on his cake.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

We have always loved Primal. Unfortunately, he stopped eating that too, even when we added bone broth. He now happily eats it with the people food mixed in. My concern is that I've read that the dog food component of the meal should be 75% and we are definitely below that. But many dogs don't even get that much proper nutrition, and my childhood poodle lived to 17 eating 50% Gainesburgers, so I reassured myself he will be fine.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

Lucky Gilligan, you are such a dedicated dog mum!
How many days does he not eat for, when he decides his food is yuk? 
Gilligan is obviously eating plenty of food if his vet wants some weight loss


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

TERIN said:


> Lucky Gilligan, you are such a dedicated dog mum!
> How many days does he not eat for, when he decides his food is yuk?
> Gilligan is obviously eating plenty of food if his vet wants some weight loss


He was going 2 days without eating, and the last time we let him go, which was at least 2.5 months ago, he has been eating regularly.

He gained most of that weight from extras he was getting from my dad, plus when he was eating freeze dried raw, I was giving him too many calories. I've since started monitoring him more closely and he has lost a bit a weight.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

I can't imagine my little girl not eating for that long, She eats everything & fast


----------

